# 1st ivf and 10 immature eggs



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone
I am a 38 yr old single woman who began trying for a baby over 3 yrs ago. I've had 8 IUI's, when it was then found, I had endo, this was lasered but two failed iui's later I then decided to go down the ivf route (I also changed clinics).
I had my EC last Mon, and got the devastating call on tues that none of my 10 eggs were mature and therefore treatment abandoned. I was also told that next time round I would have to have ICSI, and possible assisted hatching. I lay in a daze for almost a week (wasn't expecting that outcome and hadn't been forewarned) my mum and I have been to see the cons today, who got the embryologist to come in and talk me through the stages of my eggs which was really helpful. They are changing my protocol from long to short and also my meds. I did tell him that ever since I started the inj. I was sneezing constantly, eyes were stinging, sore, and itchy and broke out in awful boils all over body. They also did a chromosome test. They can't give me an explanation as to why all my eggs were immature, as I had decent sized follicles and appeared to have responded well to the drugs.
I have had great comfort already from this site (I did try to register 2 or so yrs ago but maybe the time wasn't right) reading lots of stories and knowing that although it feels like it at times, I am not alone.
Would appreciate anyones help, advice or experience
Cheers
Emma


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Emma and welcome to FF.
   so sorry your tx was abandoned. I'm sure you will get lots of support and advice from this site, I certainly have. 
Good luck for your next tx
Love Bev xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Not sure where in the country you are, but I have just read about IVM, In-vitro Maturation at Oxford, where they take immature eggies and mature them in a lab before ICSI

http://www.fert.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=112&Itemid=103

PoDdy


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

thanks for that, will have a look at site.  Too late for cycle just gone, and hopefully wont happen n next cycle but def worth knowing
good luck with yrs
Emma


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Rose
Yes will def give the site a go, this is such a tough journey for anyone but feel its that bit more so on yr own.
thanks for yr kind words
Emma


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello Emma  Welcome to FF 

sorry to hear about your recent cycle . Hopefully, like you say the next cycle will be better .

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------

